# Russian Aircraft Clocks



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i've been looking at these for ages & recently took the plunge










there are quite a few different versions which include stopwatches etc but i wanted something plain & simple.it keeps fairly good time but i suspect could really do with a a service.the stand is black textured acrylic from a guy in the US who advertises on fleabay.the clock itself came via fleabay from the ukraine.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Pretty decent , yep i like the clock and the mount . Something about that aviation instrument sort of stuff !


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

it will have a zlatoust movement, i am after one of these myself :thumbup:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice. The ones in a Tornado are made by Heuer, I tried for years to 'acquire' one but never managed to


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice one


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Been thinking about one of these for a while now. Looks sweet!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Nice. The ones in a Tornado are made by Heuer, I tried for years to 'acquire' one but never managed to


Nope - they're made by Sinn 



Anyway, here's my clock:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Lampoc said:


> mexico75 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. The ones in a Tornado are made by Heuer, I tried for years to 'acquire' one but never managed to
> ...


I have one of these clocks but the balance spring is damaged, do you know if they are obtainable? either a balance complete or the whole platform


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there are a couple of zlatoust clocks on the bay at the moment, if anybody is looking for one :thumbup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely things, recently grabbed another off the bay, great price too!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Old Glaswegians ( ldman: ) like me'sen, will well remember boxes of these sorts of things at the old Clydesdale Supply place in Bridge Street, surplus forces supplies - - a mine of interesting and exotic items in big wooden crates for prices like 2/6d (22 1/2p) - - throat mikes, tank use, gas masks, BIG radio sets R1155's and stop watches, signalling mirrors and stuff you never knew what it was for unless some ex-squaddie happened along and enlightened you as to whatit did! Oooooh! the list goes on Happy Days. German Army wire recorders - - similar to a tape recorder using a big spool of wire to record onto. :yes:

I was maybe 14, took home a thing about 250mm long, maybe 50mm wide wrapped in oilskin and waxed "for tropical use only" - - nobody in the store knew what it was. My dad immediately confiscated the wicked machete type jungle knife after I managed to boil off the wax and unwrap it :wallbash:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Old Glaswegians ( ldman: ) like me'sen, will well remember boxes of these sorts of things at the old Clydesdale Supply place in Bridge Street, surplus forces supplies - - a mine of interesting and exotic items in big wooden crates for prices like 2/6d (22 1/2p) - - throat mikes, tank use, gas masks, BIG radio sets R1155's and stop watches, signalling mirrors and stuff you never knew what it was for unless some ex-squaddie happened along and enlightened you as to whatit did! Oooooh! the list goes on Happy Days. German Army wire recorders - - similar to a tape recorder using a big spool of wire to record onto. :yes:
> 
> I was maybe 14, took home a thing about 250mm long, maybe 50mm wide wrapped in oilskin and waxed "for tropical use only" - - nobody in the store knew what it was. My dad immediately confiscated the wicked machete type jungle knife after I managed to boil off the wax and unwrap it :wallbash:


Was that just after the Boer War Mel? ldman: :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > My dad immediately confiscated the wicked machete type jungle knife after I managed to boil off the wax and unwrap it :wallbash:
> ...


They don't like it up 'em.

Not Russian, but from this side of the iron curtain...


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


Thats next on my list ;-), but in reality, probably sometime in the very distant future no doubt!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mel said:


> My dad immediately confiscated the wicked machete type jungle knife after I managed to boil off the wax and unwrap it :wallbash:


I did the same thing at my local ex-army store back in the 60's when I was buying combat jackets, sou'westers and berets to do my outdoor Saturday job, delivering coal around the local estates. I used the machete to chop firewood "chips" to light the coal. I'm amazed that I still have all my fingers and thumbs! It was a brilliant piece of kit which I wrapped several times with string on the handle (sealed with candle wax drips) so that it didn't freeze to your hand in the sub zero temperatures!

Mike


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Must get me one of these as well, been on my list for a long time. Love the Russian clocks but I really like that Accutron.


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

rdwiow said:


> Lovely things, recently grabbed another off the bay, great price too!


Ditto, just bought one and this thread surfaces.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I picked this one up from a market stall one weekend.

it was in a bit of a mess inside but i managed to repair it, i made the stand for it so that i could

us it as a desk clock, seams to work ok.

I belive it came out of a hawker typhoon aircraft.


----------

